# Tupperdor vs. Humidor?



## Rune

What do a Wooden humidor so much better than a Tupperdore? In a plastic box you will get easy a good seal. And if u put for ex. some boveda packs inn it you will get a stable humidity.

I think the Spanish cedar will get some taste to the cigars who maybe is a plus. And tobacco beetles don like Spanish cedar.

What do you think about it?


----------



## Mr_Black

I prefer the smell and taste that the spanish ceder has, plus I love the look of it. A good wooden humidor will have a better seal than any tupperware out there.


----------



## codykrr

I went with an actual humidor, but mainly because I wanted the smell, look and dont keep a huge stash. My humidor is a 150ct which due to funding still hadsnt been filled to the max yet.

Dont get me wrong though, I used a tupperdor for about 3 months before i got the humi. Nothing wrong with it if you are on a budget or need to save some cash.


----------



## Rock31

I use a tupperdor and coolidor, money is tight and I rather spend $$ on cigars and postage lol!

All personal preference and how many cigars you plan on keeping.


----------



## Batista30

From my experience:

Wood based humidor
1. Allows for air exchange
2. Will cost more money to get a quality humidor
3. Cedar may already be incorporated into the functionality 
4. Eye Candy

Tuppedor
1. More efficient; however needs to be opened every few days because of the lack of air exchange
2. Inexpensive
3. Up and running within a day

I use both(plastic humidors) and wood based humidors. They both serve their own purposes. I use the wood humidor for storing some of my nicer smokes and the tuppedor/cooledor I use for storing cigars in boxes.


----------



## Cigary

Batista30 said:


> From my experience:
> 
> Wood based humidor
> 1. Allows for air exchange
> 2. Will cost more money to get a quality humidor
> 3. Cedar may already be incorporated into the functionality
> 4. Eye Candy
> 
> Tuppedor
> 1. More efficient; however needs to be opened every few days because of the lack of air exchange
> 2. Inexpensive
> 3. Up and running within a day
> 
> I use both(plastic humidors) and wood based humidors. They both serve their own purposes. I use the wood humidor for storing some of my nicer smokes and the tuppedor/cooledor I use for storing cigars in boxes.


I'm with Manny here 100%...I have both sources and they have their place. I've said it before about Tupperware that it does not give off the wood humidor smell to the cigars and to some of us that is very important. I have some really nice wooden ones that when I open it up it's the best aroma and that transfers to the overall taste to my stock. Tupperware is convenient and works very well and I have since used empty wooden boxes to store my stock in and so far I'm not getting that transfer and it's been about 6 months so far. As was said Tupperadors offer savings so you can buy more cigars but if you have disposable income then wood humidors ( good ones ) provide that "extra" that Tupperware just can't do.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> I use a tupperdor and coolidor, money is tight and I rather spend $$ on cigars and postage lol!


Don't forget Duct Tape!oke::mrgreen::laugh:


----------



## Herf N Turf

Mr_Black said:


> A good wooden humidor will have a better seal than any tupperware out there.


I think what you meant to say was that, _a good tupperware will have a better seal than any wooden humidor out there_, which would be correct.

Wood, no matter how well sealed, is going to breathe. Plastic containers will as well, just at a vastly slower rate.

There's no question that tupperware is far more efficient than wood. Some prefer the imparting of cedar aroma, while others feel cigars can take on too much of it over time. Tupperware basically beats wood six ways to Sunday in every category aside from aesthetics.

If you toss in the pesky fact that most people scrimp on their wooden humidor purchases, the spread is even wider.


----------



## Trent0341

Well the difference for me is that the wife won't let me keep a big cooler were I can look at it all the time:mrgreen: The end table one I'm waiting on to be delivered? That's ok.


----------



## Rune

think I'm going to use bought then. I have 2 wooden Park lane humidors ho take 100 cigars. So next time I'm going to buy cigars and my humidors are full I use tupperware. But its a bit funny that we us a lot of dollars on humidors when cheap plastic can do the same.


----------



## Richterscale

Rune said:


> think I'm going to use bought then. I have 2 wooden Park lane humidors ho take 100 cigars. So next time I'm going to buy cigars and my humidors are full I use tupperware. But its a bit funny that we us a lot of dollars on humidors when cheap plastic can do the same.


The same can be said for matches versus a butane torch lighter.. it's personal pref and I know that for me, the "toys" and rituals of puffing are part of what keeps me interested.


----------



## HWiebe

Richterscale said:


> The same can be said for matches versus a butane torch lighter.. it's personal pref and I know that for me, the "toys" and rituals of puffing are part of what keeps me interested.


Absolutely. All the accessories and rituals that go with the cigar hobby is really half of the appeal... otherwise we'd be smoking cigarettes.

I prefer a wood humidor for display and for the spanish cedar smell. But I could absolutely see using a coolerdore or tupperdore as a low maintenance long term solution for overstock or aging.


----------



## socalocmatt

I have have 1 300+ count humidor, a 20 count, a large 100-200 count tupador, a small 20 count tupador, and 2 large space jars. The tupador and jars hold the best, not question about it. I have cedar strips in the tupadors so that takes care of the cedar taste/smell. The only this better about the humidors is the asthetics. The top of the 300 count humidor always leaks humidity. Until I fix that, I use for puting cigars that I plan on smoking in the near future. 

Personally, I plan on switching most cigars over to the jars because they look like nice lined up on a bookshelf and keep humidity just as good as the tupadors and they can hold about 18-20 sticks. I use old boxes for the cedar strips and only need 1 bovida pack at the bottom of the jar.

Oh yea, and the jars are about $5, make of plastic, and found at Walmart.


----------



## jimbo1

Matt, that is very cool, and looks great, one qustion-don't you need a hydro. for each one?or do you just trust the packs? great pics, thanks


----------



## 1029henry

Herf N Turf said:


> I think what you meant to say was that, _a good tupperware will have a better seal than any wooden humidor out there_, which would be correct.
> 
> Wood, no matter how well sealed, is going to breathe. Plastic containers will as well, just at a vastly slower rate.
> 
> There's no question that tupperware is far more efficient than wood. Some prefer the imparting of cedar aroma, while others feel cigars can take on too much of it over time. Tupperware basically beats wood six ways to Sunday in every category aside from aesthetics.
> 
> If you toss in the pesky fact that most people scrimp on their wooden humidor purchases, the spread is even wider.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Rune

I had to make my first Tupperdor today, becouse my small traveling humidor on the picture leaks as a sinking bout. So I had to move all of my cigars from that small humidor over to a plastic box. But now I have over 65% humidity already inn there :banana:


----------



## mrmikey32

i use a tupperador for overflow, and a humidor to look nice.


----------



## Dan-Hur

I actually just bought a new tupperdor. 10 bucks and I'd be willing to bet I could fit at least a hundred cigars of various sizes without a problem. Without a doubt, a well-built wooden humidor is a thing of beauty, but the tupperware serves my purposes just fine.


----------



## Richterscale

HWiebe said:


> Absolutely. All the accessories and rituals that go with the cigar hobby is really half of the appeal... otherwise we'd be smoking cigarettes.
> 
> I prefer a wood humidor for display and for the spanish cedar smell. But I could absolutely see using a coolerdore or tupperdore as a low maintenance long term solution for overstock or aging.


Most definitely.. I have 3 conventional Spanish cedar humis and a 120q cooler and a large locking tupperware that I keep for overrun and it's worked great in the past.


----------



## socalocmatt

I trust the packs. I know about how long it takes for the jars to regain humidity and about how long they will last in there. I am going to be making a short, flat, round, cedar container that will have beads in them. But that is another thing on my to-do list.



jimbo1 said:


> Matt, that is very cool, and looks great, one qustion-don't you need a hydro. for each one?or do you just trust the packs? great pics, thanks


----------



## Rune

I bought a new tupperware can who is 100% airtight. If the seal are tight.

When you buy a new tupperdor do u wash it with something before you use it?


----------



## socalocmatt

I don't know if you need to or not but I just use hot water and soap. I figure people have been handling it and they use some chemicals to release plastics from their molds. Giving it a bath can't hurt.


----------



## quincy627

I guess I look at it like both will get the job done. I would rather have one of my finely crafted humis out for everyone to enjoy rather than a piece of plastic. Don't get me wrong, like I said they both get the job done. Just a preference.


----------



## Rune

socalocmatt said:


> I don't know if you need to or not but I just use hot water and soap. I figure people have been handling it and they use some chemicals to release plastics from their molds. Giving it a bath can't hurt.


Maybe I just put it in the dishwasher?


----------



## Rune

But I relay like the look of my Humidors instead of my tuppedor I had a cheap humidor from Cheaphumidors.com. But that one is the travel humidor that is leaking like a sinking boat. But my Park Lane humidors hold the humidity level around 68%.

I have 2 Park Lane humidors. Have notice that Park Lane is not much talked about on Puff forums. Is it a good brand or?


----------



## Kook

I just bought a bundle and I'm planning on using some tightly sealing tuppeware that I bought specifically for overflow (used for bread most of the time). I'm planning on putting the top of my Cain wood box (can't fit the whole thing in there) under the cigars and some beads. Is that enough?


----------



## Nathan King

Kook said:


> I just bought a bundle and I'm planning on using some tightly sealing tuppeware that I bought specifically for overflow (used for bread most of the time). I'm planning on putting the top of my Cain wood box (can't fit the whole thing in there) under the cigars and some beads. Is that enough?


That will work just fine.


----------



## afcrewchief

+1 on the jars..i have one


----------



## alecshawn

I wanted to bump this thread i found...
I have a nice 100ct humidor but....I have too many sticks. So, i went walmart...bought a "tupperdor" And...put the cedar lining in it from my old humidor. Plus 2 boveda packs....I have to say----Maybe i should have done this long long ago. The whole tupperdor thing is VERY easy and holds (depending on the size of the container) as many cigars as you want. If you open the tupper"dor" once a week, id say that makes for good enough air exchange.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

I refuse to use anything except finely crafted wooden humidors, and shoddy wooden humidors, and tupperdors, and Glad-waredors, and the jars Matt speaks of, and plastic coffee cans, and ziploc bags, and.........


----------

